# Advice on recording



## Grimfang (Jan 31, 2008)

So let's say I wanted to go about recording some music..

This is something I haven't ventured much into. Would I need a high-end computer, first off? I'm assuming so..

I'd love to record some music, but I'm not exactly sure where to begin, and it seem like there are many, many different routes you can take with this.

Any advice? What do you use or recommend?


----------



## Esplender (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm currently using a 1.8GHz processor with 1.25gb of RAM. And I've yet to encounter any problems.

If you want to record, lets say; Vocals/electric guitar/bass. I'd totally recommend Line 6's 'Toneport' hardware. 
(I use the KB37 for the benefit of an added MIDI controller. But many others would recommend the UX2 as an alternative.)

They hook up to your computer through USB, and it also comes along with software for effects and recording. But the only problem I see is that it sends its output through a lead (1/4" cable). So you might need to find an adapter so that you can record from your computer's microphone jack or other input source.

My Creative sound card allows me to record without any adapters, so I needn't to go through all of that. I record through the toneport's headphone monitor without any hindering of the recording quality. I also use the sound card's software to record directly from it, instead of the bundled recording/mixing software as I find it too complicated. But you may have a better chance of learning how to use it, than I did. I'm too used to my method.

Hell, I'm just rambling. Check out the hyperlink I provided. It explains everything much more clearly.


----------



## sakket (Jan 31, 2008)

ive just been using garageband and the built-in mic on my maaaaac.
works good.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jan 31, 2008)

i use this USB mixer to get stuff to PC, it works fine (except for that damn input delay of course) and relatively cheap (~200$): http://www.alesis.com/product.php?id=37

then you plug in your mics etc. and record to some software (i use Audacity since it's free and i like shitty things), mix stuff and bam


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2008)

What instrument or instruments are you specifically looking to record?


----------



## gero (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm surprised nobody has mentioned a digital multi-track recorder. if you are a guitar player, they are a huge benefit to your song writing, because you can layer your compositions, solo over rhythm sections and junk. they are getting cheap too, you can get a foster for around $300 now, and they can plug straight into your computer via USB.


----------



## emptyF (Feb 4, 2008)

gero said:
			
		

> i'm surprised nobody has mentioned a digital multi-track recorder. if you are a guitar player, they are a huge benefit to your song writing, because you can layer your compositions, solo over rhythm sections and junk. they are getting cheap too, you can get a foster for around $300 now, and they can plug straight into your computer via USB.



that's what i use.  it's all the technology i can be bothered to learn really.  all this computer software is nice if you have a technologically adept brain that can comprehend sound as a computer graphic, but i don't and i can't so i use a tascam digital recorder and mix down to stereo then upload to computer and convert to mp3.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Feb 5, 2008)

gero said:
			
		

> i'm surprised nobody has mentioned a digital multi-track recorder. if you are a guitar player, they are a huge benefit to your song writing, because you can layer your compositions, solo over rhythm sections and junk. they are getting cheap too, you can get a foster for around $300 now, and they can plug straight into your computer via USB.





			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> gero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which models do u guise youse?


----------



## emptyF (Feb 6, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:
			
		

> which models do you guys use?



mine is a tascam dp-01fx eight track recorder.  onboard effects are cheesy but yield some cool results.  i mainly like the reverb.  eight tracks isn't a whole lot until you start bouncing down and what not.


----------



## gero (Feb 7, 2008)

i use a fostex eight-track recorder. its great, it plugs right into my computer through a usb, and runs off of a compact flash card.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> ive just been using garageband and the built-in mic on my maaaaac.
> works good.



That's what I used to use for my old crap on my old account, but it's not nearly good enough quality. You can still hear the pick a bit above the sound, fer' goodness sakes.

I'm looking at a Line 6 Toneport, anybody had experience with these?


----------



## Esplender (Feb 8, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> I'm looking at a Line 6 Toneport, anybody had experience with these?



You will love it.


----------

